# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل مخطوطة الرسالة للشافعى

## ايمن شعبان

عنوان المخطوطة: الرسالة رقم الصنف: 216.1 / ر . أ 
المؤلف: إبن ادريس ، محمد بن ادريس الرقم العام: 7974 
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف: المراجع: الاعلام 1 : 90 ، هدية العارفين 1 : 186 
الوصف: نسخة وسط ، الاوراق منفرطة ، خطها نسخ معتاد 
الوصف المادي: 14 ق ، 19 س ؛ 24.5 × 18 سم 
الموضوع: 1 - اصول الفقه الاسلامي 
الإحالات: أ ـ المؤلف ، ب ـ تاريخ النسخ 
اسم الناسخ: 
تاريخ النسخ: القرن الرابع عشر الهجري 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?20gm5nxjzjd

----------


## أحمد البكري

النسخة الأزهرية

81 ورقة
http://www.sheikhali-waqfia.org.qa/S...ted.aspx?Id=59

----------


## أحمد البكري

نسخة مكتبة برلين

35 ورقة (70 ص)
http://www.4shared.com/zip/ukUVa_FHc..._Shafe3i.html?

المصدر:
http://digital.staatsbibliothek-berl...S_0008&USE=800

----------


## أحمد البكري

النسخة الأزهرية

http://www.4shared.com/rar/NgvOBkoyc..._shaf3ii.html?

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وأما نسخة دار الكتب المصرية التي هي بخط تلميذ الشافعي ، الإمام الربيع بن سليمان ، فيقال : إنها سرقت مؤخرا بعد الثورة مباشرة ، فمن عنده معلومات مؤكدة عن ذلك ؟

----------


## ابن شاهين

بل سرقت قبل الثورة

----------

